# homozygous grizzle



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*homozygous tiger grizzle*

I have a question I need help with. I have a hen warsaw butterfly in red, who shows as homozygous tiger grizzle- red in tail and primaries only. does the homozygous tiger grizzle cover the spread in it? or is the spread absent? which is more dominant, the tiger grizzle or the spread? hope this makes sense.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If you have a homogrizzle on a spread ash red or spread blue bird, the body will moult out and become more and more white.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your come-back 2y. I ammended my post more correctly to read- tigered grizzle. in my experience the tiger grizzle acts just the opposite of grizzle, in the fact that my tiger grizzles actually get more dark feathers as they age. but like you say, and I totally agree with you, my regular grizzles get lighter with age, or more white feathers in them. odd!
would you have any experience in knowing if the spread is still there in our grizzled birds? I would love to try to get the spread out of this bird, but am having trouble figuring it out, short of just doing the crosses, and seeing what happens- but I like to be more responsible than that. looking for any help or opinions. Thanks.....Bruce


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

alby68 said:


> I have a question I need help with. I have a hen warsaw butterfly in red, who shows as homozygous tiger grizzle- red in tail and primaries only. does the homozygous tiger grizzle cover the spread in it? or is the spread absent? which is more dominant, the tiger grizzle or the spread? hope this makes sense.


Alby,

The Warsaw Butterflys look recessive red, and recessive red will mask spread. The only way to determine if your recessive red is spread is by test-mating, a blue bar is the best option for that purpose. 
Spread and tiger grizzle are both dominant to wild-type blue and interact with each other, hence the tiger grizzle expression.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you Bob, you have enlightened me, and helped me make a decision I was pondering......Bruce


----------

